# New Robocop!!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Off to see the new Robocop this Saturday on "D BOX" can't wait 
Taking the kids too "dead or alive your coming with me" lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

"I'd buy that for a dollar"


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

How old are your kids? :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It will have to go some to beat the original. Have the movie makers had an imagination holiday? Why all the remakes? You could film my thoughts, nightmares and visions, I'd be a billionaire.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Xploit said:


> How old are your kids? :lol:


12 & 15, used to a bit if gore tho. 
I remember the original being very trigger happy which will please them. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> It will have to go some to beat the original. Have the movie makers had an imagination holiday? Why all the remakes? You could film my thoughts, nightmares and visions, I'd be a billionaire.


It's getting very good reviews in the papers.!!
Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Off to see the new Robocop this Saturday on "D BOX" can't wait
> Taking the kids too "dead or alive your coming with me" lol.
> Gonz.


Sorry Gonz but I don't think it will be as good as the original movie, I remember it fondly. The original has now been remastered for Blu Ray so I will get my mitts on that soon. Enjoy the movie and tell us what you think. I like one line from the original, it goes like this " Look at my face Dick".


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

" Please put down your weapons you now have twenty seconds to comply!" ED 209.
What a classic, but why the remake?? Beyond me.
I'll await your verdict though gonz and if you think it's worth a watch i'll go and see it...
" I bet you think you're pretty smart huh? Think you can outsmart a bullet?"


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

"I think you better do as he says"


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> " Please put down your weapons you now have twenty seconds to comply!" ED 209.
> What a classic, but why the remake?? Beyond me.
> I'll await your verdict though gonz and if you think it's worth a watch i'll go and see it...
> " I bet you think you're pretty smart huh? Think you can outsmart a bullet?"


ED 209 can be seen in the remake aswell, will it use that same classic line!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

utter ****e. Not gonna even bother.

I wish Hollywood would get some decent scripts instead of ruining what was once a classic.

They are doing the same with Point Break.

Top Gun will be next.

Arseholes.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They murdered Total Recall and I fear this will be the same.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Kerr said:


> They murdered Total Recall and I fear this will be the same.


Oh yeah forgot about that one sir.

Good work !


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Heard it's Starship Troopers next that's going to be butchered.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> They murdered Total Recall and I fear this will be the same.


I enjoyed the new Total Recall and I'm sure I'll enjoy this tonight when we see it.

The problem is with many people they like to compare and if you ignore the original, which I loved too, then you'll find it's likely to be a really good action film.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> I enjoyed the new Total Recall and I'm sure I'll enjoy this tonight when we see it.
> 
> The problem is with many people they like to compare and if you ignore the original, which I loved too, then you'll find it's likely to be a really good action film.


the problem is that it's very hard to ignore the original as many people remember the original films so fondly. like the other movies mentioned here very rarely are remakes made better


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> the problem is that it's very hard to ignore the original as many people remember the original films so fondly. like the other movies mentioned here very rarely are remakes made better


I remember the original as well, very well in fact like I do most films. I've seen it countless times.

Not seen a remake yet I haven't liked on it's own merit.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

There is even going to be a remake of an American werewolf in London , now how are they going to better a great horror/comedy of the early 80s


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I want to see this , looks like how he ends up as robocop is different storyline


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive liked the remakes of Halloween and Texas chainsaw


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Remake of the Oman was excellent. 
Remake of the Amitaville horror was excellent. 
To name a couple. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm hoping the "DBOX" experience will add the wow factor of the film too. 
Took the kids to see the hobbit on the IMAX and it blow us away, definitely worth a few quid more if your going to see it on the big screen. 

Will report back Sunday for my review. 
Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I'm hoping the "DBOX" experience will add the wow factor of the film too.
> Took the kids to see the hobbit on the IMAX and it blow us away, definitely worth a few quid more if your going to see it on the big screen.
> 
> Will report back Sunday for my review.
> Gonz.


Will soon look out for you on BBC film 2014 :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Not heard of it before but the DBOX system looks interesting.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Not heard of it before but the DBOX system looks interesting.


Should be worth for the £4.50 pp extra on top of the ticket price !!!!!!
Gonz.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Should be worth for the £4.50 pp extra on top of the ticket price !!!!!!
> Gonz.


Ouch!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just got back from the cinema. I really enjoyed it, not as cheesey or gory as the original and I feel they wimped out on a couple of things but it's still a really good film.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I found it so so as they use some of the lines from the original but change them I.e "I wouldn't buy that for a dollar"


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah. I didn't like how they killed Murphy. Complete cop out. Pardon the pun. But I still enjoyed it.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

they done away with all the cheeseyness that made it good like no advert for the SUX3000 and it didn't have the lawless feel it i think I might watch the original again


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ivor said:


> they done away with all the cheeseyness that made it good like no advert for the SUX3000 and it didn't have the lawless feel it i think I might watch the original again


Yeah definitely. It's clearly a modern action film now. Hardly a classic but still enjoyable. I'm going to watch the old one too. My mrs hasn't seen it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

The original one was epic


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

No review but a few of my thoughts. 
First on the DBOX:::

Pros, massive comfortable seats, movement and vibrations of the seat is in perfect timing with the action, you can control the amount of effect from your seat. Really did add something special. 

Cons, the seats are so big and have a lot of space inbetween for movement that it detaches you from your partner or kids making you feel isolated, can only see it working with a action movie, cost, bit of a gimmick. 

I don't think I would pay the extra again for the DBOX but it is worth a go if you haven't tried it. I recommend spending the extra on IMAX instead. 

Robocop
As others have said not a classic but well with a watch, it's more about the wrongs and rights of humanity than Robocop wasting drug Barron's. Some great moments tho and a good connection from the original regarding sounds, one liners and graphics. 
I also thought Gary Oldman was great in it as was Samual Jackson (very funny) and got his usuall line of "mother Fcukers" in it. 
Oh and some of the hand held camera action is rubbish and very annoying, I can't make out what's happening!! Why can't they just hold the camera still lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## isub (Sep 5, 2007)

With regards to the original, which is a classic, did any one struggle when Murphy was shot to 'death' as a cop in the warehouse. I may have been a young'en back then but even today i don't like watching that scene.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

isub said:


> With regards to the original, which is a classic, did any one struggle when Murphy was shot to 'death' as a cop in the warehouse. I may have been a young'en back then but even today i don't like watching that scene.


Ha ha not pleasant. 
The scene from casino when they get done with the baseball bats and dumped into a shallow grave always turns my stomach. 
Gonz.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

isub said:


> With regards to the original, which is a classic, did any one struggle when Murphy was shot to 'death' as a cop in the warehouse. I may have been a young'en back then but even today i don't like watching that scene.


Yes and this is the biggest thing missing from the new one. They wimped out.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> No review but a few of my thoughts.
> First on the DBOX:::
> 
> Pros, massive comfortable seats, movement and vibrations of the seat is in perfect timing with the action, you can control the amount of effect from your seat. Really did add something special.
> ...


Sounds perfect. No distractions :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Violence is not used in films as much now days to keep the ratings down so it can appeal to a wider audience. 
Gonz.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

As to why dont hollywood come up with some decent scripts? They cant as pretty much everything has been done to death, so remakes it is.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I do t get why they did a remake , they couldve just done another chapter so to speak


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> I do t get why they did a remake , they couldve just done another chapter so to speak


Its hard to pick up after +25years, especially when the styling is completely different. Don't forget there were already two RoboCop sequels, and a TV series...

I think they did a good job, however a few points me and my pals picked out were, the Scandinavians acting was a little **** and his accent was really annoying and that the whole film never came to a really climatic climax. It was racing along and maybe thats why it felt like it didn't peak properly??

On the plus side its good to see Michael Keaton back in a top film, he did a decent job as did the rest of the supporting cast.

A lot of kids there when I saw it, I mean like under 10s... At what point did Robocop become a kids film? They'll no doubt want to see the original and that really isn't for kids!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Xploit said:


> Its hard to pick up after +25years, especially when the styling is completely different. Don't forget there were already two RoboCop sequels, and a TV series...
> 
> I think they did a good job, however a few points me and my pals picked out were, the Scandinavians acting was a little **** and his accent was really annoying and that the whole film never came to a really climatic climax. It was racing along and maybe thats why it felt like it didn't peak properly??
> 
> ...


I agree, the original is not for kids. I guess we better get used to more remakes from Hollywood in future.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Gary Oldman also said on Graham Norton that they were hoping to make it in to a decent franchise. A sequel explaining why he ended up where he did certainly wouldn't go a miss, maybe thats why the ending was a little open.

In the original I recall them saying they managed to save one of his hands etc, but then Bob Morton tells them to ditch it, which they don't do in this reboot.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Worst remake has to go to the Italian Job!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> It will have to go some to beat the original. Have the movie makers had an imagination holiday? Why all the remakes? You could film my thoughts, nightmares and visions, I'd be a billionaire.


So long as they havn't gone silly with all the CGi in it like they do in a lot of movies now I'm sure it will be fine.

Oddly enough we watched the original out in the home cinema room last week.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Not heard of it before but the DBOX system looks interesting.


What is DBOX?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought it was alright, I loved the original but you can't really judge this one against it. 

I'm glade they reimagined it rather than do a straight remake, the lack of violence the original had didn't make it any worse a movie either. The only thing which I thought was odd but not bad was how much they gave to Murphy's family, quite a large amount of the running time was given to how his murder and resurrection affected his wife and son. It could have been a straight out mental action film but I'm glad it wasn't. I liked how Robocop moved much faster and flew about on a motorbike. Gary Oldman was good as was Michael Keaton, thought the guy playing Robocop didn't get much of a chance to come across well before being put in the suit. 

I'd recommend it but not if you want the original story redone word for word.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

andystevens said:


> What is DBOX?


http://bit.ly/13lc14Z

:thumb:


----------

